# Domeliner stationery



## Dan O (Sep 21, 2013)

I was looking through some old pictures of my parents, trying to get them labeled while my parents are still alive to know who is in the pictures. Came upon some folded stationery that says in blue print _Domeliner City of Los Angeles_ with the red image of a train with wings going through the D in _Domeliner_. Upper right hand corner says _The Milwaukee Road _and below that _Union Pacific Railroad._

I believe the last time they rode a train was in 1960 from LA to Chicago and back. My grandfather was an engineer on the line from La Junta CO to the east (Kansas City?) so I know they rode the trains a lot in the 30s and 40s but I think this is from late 50s or 1960. Could be wrong. Anyway, it looked interesting to me.

Dan


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2013)

I never rode on a Milwaukee Road Train (UP yes) but most Crack Trains Back in the Day had Stationary available in the Lounges and Parlor Cars so Passengers could Write and even Mail Letters from the Train! Id say your example is from the 1950s! Lots of Rail Museums have examples of this Stationary on Display! My Favorite was from the AT&SF Super Chief which I actually rode as a Kid!


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 21, 2013)

The stationery must be from no earlier than 1955, because that's when Union Pacific switched partners from Chicago North Western to the Milwaukee Road.

I remember that on one of the trains we rode on our honeymoon in 1992 we got a little packet with Amtrak stationery and a postcard or two. As I recall, it said "Amtrak First Class." Oh, here's an example.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 21, 2013)

This is something us old timers know about. I have stationery from several trains.This is from the days before computers and e mail. Somstimes stationery was just from a railroad, other times it was to specific trains

Union Pacific ordered some beautiful dome diners, dome lounge and dome coaches in 1955 for several trains.The name "domeliner" is an advertising ploy to mean a streamliner with dome cars.

You could also find a Hotel Red Book and an Official Railway Guide at the stationery desk, and as in the side aislss in the sleeping cars, Things needed in the days beforre 800 numbers etc


----------



## railiner (Sep 22, 2013)

One of the last trains to offer this amenity was the 1970's era Southern Crescent, which Amtrak didn't take over until around '78. Each passenger on boarding would find a nice little amenities pouch on their mattress (or coach seat), including a welcome letter from Southern Railway (and later Amtrak), President Graham Claytor...


----------

